# Bathroom Anxiety



## 14027 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am just at a point of "I don't know what to call it."Every time I go to the restroom to have a BM I think, "This is going to be bad." It's because so many times my colon or something spasms and it's an all morning or afternoon event. I am left weak and drained, not to mention nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rockers because our restroom at work has 5 stalls. Women coming in and out, probably knowing it's me in there stinking up the place or trying not to whimper in pain.How do you deal with bathroom anxiety? I guess in relation to when you are having an attack.Thanks for any help.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I wish I had better advice for you, but all I can say is I know what you are going through and so do a lot of other people out there (it doesn't feel like it when you're alone feeling like you're dying on the toilet, though, I know.)When I'm sitting in the stall worrying someone is going to figure out it's me whose been in there for forever, I try to tell myself...why does it matter? Everyone goes to the bathroom sometimes and that's what I'm in here for...And...other times...I just wish I carried around some extra pair of shoes so if they saw my feet they wouldn't think it was me. haha







Good luck though, I'm sure someone will have much better advice to give you than what I've just written.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Bathroom anxiety is the worst. I had it even before I had IBS -- I don't know why it's so embarassing for someone to hear you go, but it is!!The best thing for me is to turn on the hand dryer right before I go in, and then there will be background noise -- do that if you have one! I also know of workplaces/dorms that have put little radios in the bathroom so no one can listen to each other. But if neither of those are an option, I would suggest closing your eyes and taking deep breaths.Talking about it with a therapist would also help!


----------



## cnst (Jun 28, 2004)

When I was little I wouldn't have a BM in public. I've had to deal with that phobia and now I don't care as long as there are two, three stalls. I really care when it is a one toilet bathroom and people have to wait until I'm done. I have noted bathrooms that I like because there is back ground noise or lots of stalls. Red Robin restaurant plays music in their bathrooms.  I feel like a weirdo that I have this phobia issue and I'm glad it is something others share. I have to go to the dentist soon and I think its stupid that there is one toilet for all to use.


----------



## 17431 (May 15, 2005)

The thing i try to do is flush the toilet when i start to go so the noise hopefully hides my noises







I know it's wasting water, but, it really is hard to deal with at work. I usually end up flushing like 3 times when i'm in there, i space it out though so it doesnt seem like i'm constantly flushing. Or if there are a few stalls, i try to wait for someone else to flush.Good luck!


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I read online that in Japan, they have silent flushing toilets because the women were wasting so much water by constantly flushing so no one else could hear them go. I guess they have worse bathroom anxiety than we do in North America!


----------



## 14027 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank God I am not alone!!!!!! I appreciate all the posts and hate that I have only been able to get back now. I have been so busy at work, etc. I'm praying that I won't have another flare-up for a while, as I am in the middle of a busy season at work and would hate to miss.I do the flushing thing, carebear LOL. Many timtes. Many many times. I wish we did have dryers we could turn on or a radio playing as loud as one in some restaraunts do.Bathroom anxiety.....nothing to do but deal with it, I guess. I still hate it, but it helps me to know that I'm not a freak of nature and that it's a valid concern that many people have.Thank ya'll for sharing your stories with me.


----------



## 21057 (Jun 1, 2005)

Dear Bookhound, I hear and sympathize with you completely! Nothing is worse than the feeling of "I have to go!" and feeling anxious about it.I work at a job (cashiering) where my going to the restroom is obvious, also. I have to punch a button to ask permission! My supervisors had a "talk" with me, to ask why I was going so much_IT was humiliating and made me feel small.I think I have IBS and a nervous bladder. Both made worse by stress, of course...I have found that POSITIVE MESSAGES to myself help a lot. I'm glad that you put scripture on your posting...we all need a Highter Power to get thru this stuff, I believe. I found this last weekend that I was able to make it through a grueling day by TELLING MYSELF that I could...rather than telling myself that I COULDN'T.A trusted friend to talk to, or a counsellor, might also help.Good luck & God bless you.


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Hi All,I too have the bathroom anxiety. My last few jobs we had one bathroom-which to some extent was good but to the other extent it sucked when I got that "I have to go now" feeling and someone else was in there. Most people were quick b/c they didn't have IBS but I did work w/one person who had Colitis and was in there alot and for long periods of time. I no longer choose jobs where I don't have access to the bathroom when ever I need to. When I was a receptionist at a large firm I found the sx were much worse. So I stay away from it. I would love to take on an outside job but then there wouldn' be bathrooms. It sucks that all of us have to live our lives hooked to the bathroom and the fear that accompanies it. At least we know that we are not alone. I feel bad for men b/c I would think it is more embarrasing for them. Women only have stalls men have urinals too, so if they are in a stall other men w/out the problem are probably saying something to themselves about it. Although men really don't care much about farting and pooping. LOL


----------

